
RFC 7725 – An HTTP Status Code to Report Legal Obstacles - _jomo
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7725
======
_jomo
Brilliant Life of Brian reference in the explanation example:

> _This request may not be serviced in the Roman Province of Judea due to the
> Lex Julia Majestatis, which disallows access to resources hosted on servers
> deemed to be operated by the People 's Front of Judea._

Are there well known websites making use of this status code already? I know
reddit uses it for content blocked in some countries (Germany & Russia) [0][1]

0:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ChillingEffects/comments/3gw9g1/201...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ChillingEffects/comments/3gw9g1/20150813_ip_blocks/)

1: [https://i.imgur.com/r3GVPfu.png](https://i.imgur.com/r3GVPfu.png)

 _Edit:_ As someone points out in the Reddit thread, 451 is not a coincidence
[2]

> _The title refers to the temperature that Bradbury asserted to be the
> autoignition temperature of paper._

2:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_451](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_451)

